# Starting to become Angry!!!



## Lovingwife315 (Dec 10, 2012)

My H has now been living out of the house for a month.....our relationship is good, his relationship with the kids is good.....could be better though. He sees them during the week, as he has time. and has the youngest every other weekend.

My anger is starting to come in regarding the fact that regardless of the money he is paying me for the kids etc, we are no longer going to be able to do any of the extra things that we have worked so hard over the last 12 years married to be able to do.....all because he now pays rent for his own place. That is 7500. a year being taken away from our family! no more chances to go on vacations like we used to, treating our kids and ourself=ves to extras......All so he can have his own place! 

Up until today, I was feeling sad. H still wants to talk daily, and I have been limiting that, H still wants to be intimate and I have stopped that......

Now just pissed! can't really say any of this to him, won't really matter cause he is getting what he wanted....even though he doesn't have any money left either!

Anyone feel this way?????


----------



## Pluto2 (Aug 17, 2011)

Yes, Yes Yes
We used to go on vactions, ocassionally out to dinner, upgrade computers. All that is gone. The life our children started out with has dissolved. Now its coupon-clipping, juggling bills, shopping only bargains and then only when absolutely necessary. I'm mad he did this to our family. Don't get me wrong, I'm happy I have a job and-so far-am keeping a roof over our heads because I know many others in the country have it much worse. But our financial problems are solely the result of STBXH and his childish, selfish behavior.


----------



## Lovingwife315 (Dec 10, 2012)

The thing I find confusing is that he loves to spend, and go away etc , just as much as me......funny how he doesn't see that this is going to "cramp his style too" 

He is doing all the things that he would do, while here, in moderation though. Cooked us all dinner the other night, and planned a game night with the kids and me. I guess he had some money saved up before he left because looking at our monthy pay vs expenses....he should have about 25 left every 2 weeks to spend on food! I guess it will hit him soon enough!


----------

